# Horse wont eat properly!! Need advice!!



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

My horse has started not eating all of her dinner and takes ages eating what she does eat!
She has never been a fast eater but seems alot slower now and for the last couple of days has only been eating half of her dinner even though she still does eat all of her breakfast.
The strangest thing is that she will leave her dinner but go straight for her hay and eat that as normal and as much as normal!

She has not changed at all personality wise, and is just as energetic and still seems completely happy and normal! She excersizes normally and hasnt been playing up while I ride and still runs around the field and hasnt changed at all except for not eating her dinner!!
She is a very difficult horse in the way of not drinking water if it has the slightest bit of dirt in it i.e. a piece of hay and is quite high maintenance as it is, so I am wondering if maybe she is just not liking her feed and maybe gone off of it?

Please any advice is really helpfull!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

Have you had her teeth checked recently? If so and they are okay, I'd guess she's playing silly beggers and being fussy. Is she a TB? It's up to you but if she were mine and her teeth were fine and she'd eaten the food previously quiet happily I'd put it down and leave it up to her. If she doesn't eat she goes without. 

Last month my cob stopped eating his hay, I thought maybe the hay wasn't good but gave it to other horses and they ate it! So I left it 3 days and gave him nothing else and surprise surprise he started eating it!!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well today I took her hay away while she ate her dinner, and she ate it! Think it is a sign of her being fussy lol 
ye she is a thoroughbred and a very fussy one at that! Her teeth have been checked recently and She is eating her hay and grazing fine, have notised that if her feed is completely soaked She eats it, if its dry she wont! Such a high maintenance mare! Lol


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Melx said:


> Well today I took her hay away while she ate her dinner, and she ate it! Think it is a sign of her being fussy lol
> ye she is a thoroughbred and a very fussy one at that! Her teeth have been checked recently and She is eating her hay and grazing fine, have notised that if her feed is completely soaked She eats it, if its dry she wont! Such a high maintenance mare! Lol


My boy does the same! If I put his feed in when he's got some haylage he'll ignore the feed!!! Wouldn't mind but he's a cob so you'd think he'd eat anything and everything!!

Glad she's just being fussy, she obviously thought you might give in and give her treats if she pretended the food was nasty!!!:lol:


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

My TB mare ( chestnut LOL ) does this .She will eat some of her hard feed ,have a wee drink, eat some haylege, have a look out on to the yard then start on her hard feed again !!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If she's still stabled maybe she's just bored with hard feed and wamtes to get outside and eating grass.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

1 of my mares will leave all the cubes, she will eat all the alpha-a and cereal meal, but leave the cubes!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice every1!! 
I started her on Allen and Page Calm and condition Saturday evening for her weight and believe it or not she loves it!! 
It is one of the most blandest foods I have ever seen and looks horrible but she loves it and shuvells it down!! lol

Atlast she is not being fussy!! :thumbup:


----------

